# Chicken and Peach Salad Croissant



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2002)

Chicken and Peach Salad Croissant

     8 ounces        diced chicken
    2 tablespoons   celery -- diced
    1 tablespoon    onion -- diced
    4 ounces        canned peaches, diced and drained
    1 tablespoon    sliced almonds
    1 tablespoon    sour cream
    1 tablespoon    salad dressing (Miracle Whip)
    1/4 teaspoon    pepper
    1/8 teaspoon    garlic powder
    1/8 teaspoon    salt

bread of your choice – thick sourdough or croissants is my choice 

Combine sour cream, salad dressing, spices, celery and onion.

Add to chicken and stir well.  

Add almonds, then gently fold in peaches, being careful not to mash them up.


----------



## maws (Jun 12, 2002)

Kitchenelf - The salad sounds delicious and I can't wait to try it - it's winter here, not a good time for yummy salads, just the odd mixed greens to accompany heartwarming casseroles.  

Another great one can be made with similar ingredients, but using fresh mangoes. For a lighter meal I make a dressing with soya and honey and mustard. Even better with smoked chicken breasts.

Have you tried smoking small cuts of chicken, such as breasts, or even fish in your wok? Really works well.

Happy cooking.

Maws.


----------



## lotsofhats (Jun 12, 2002)

Kitchenelf....
Just stopping by to say hello.  Thanks for telling me about this site.
The salad sounds great.  I just might make it one night this week.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi maws - your version sounds WONDERFUL and guess what I have on my counter - 2 mangos!!!!  I like the soya mixture too - may try that one this week.

lotsofhats!!!! - I'm so glad you found your way here!  Let me know how the chicken salad turns out!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2002)

maws,

Give me some lessons on how to smoke things in my wok.  I would love to know!

Thanks


----------

